# If one of your friends worked in nandos and stole a nandos stamp,



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

or you bought one from ebay, would you use it to stamp your loyalty cards and get the free chickens? Why/ why not?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

What is a nando?


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had Nando's (is it a good place?), but no, I would never "cheat" on one of those cards. Not only is it immoral and tricks the restaurant out of the money it needs to stay running, but you also lose the sense of satisfaction when you've actually earned the free food.


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn the consequences... I sure as hell would!


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Mmm Nando's. I wouldn't bother with a free stamp, its not that expensive in the first place.


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

I went for no in the end but I had to think about it. I don't think there's anything morally wrong with it, well it's kind of a trivial wrong that doesn't really amount to much (it's the effects that bother me) so I wouldn't be pissed off with others' doing it, but I personally would feel guilty or be scared I'd get into trouble.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know of Nando's, and I don't know what I'd do with a free chicken. I'd have to feed it and water it or something. I'm not in a position to get into animal husbandry.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Adriana said:


> I'm a vegetarian.


I have no idea what a Nando is, but what if the chicken was actually soy chicken :crazy: ? I think the question is about the morality of it, do you think it would be immoral or not?


I personally would not do it, unless I was homeless and had nothing to eat. I have a friend who acted like that, I am still friends with him, but I would rather not eat there than eat something that would feel like I cheated to get it.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL i forgot most of you are american
Nandos is a well know restaurant here in england where they sell some amazing chicken
You have to buy a minimum amount (£6) to get a free piece of chicken, depending on your stamps
This question is a moral one
Personally I would do it because I feel large food companies are extorting us with their prices anyway, and also because some celebrities get free Nandos cards which means they get free chicken any time they want......how is that fair?


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

Razvan said:


> I have no idea what a Nando is, but what if the chicken was actually soy chicken :crazy: ? I think the question is about the morality of it, do you think it would be immoral or not?


Alright. I'd want to give it to someone who works in a homeless shelter or something, so that person can use it to feed the hungry.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

No, 
a) I don't eat there very often
b) Their food isn't expensive

But this might change when i'm a starving uni student...


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Adriana said:


> Alright. I'd want to give it to someone who works in a homeless shelter or something, so that person can use it to feed the hungry.


Lol, the question wasn't what you'd do with it, basicaly it's like this : you get a loyalty card from Nandos so whenever you buy something, like a menu, they stamp it and at a certain number of stamps, you get a free meal or something. Basicaly this is how I'm imagining the system. Now, instead of buying meals to get stamps, you get a stamper (like the thread starter said, you get a stolen one, or buy one from ebay, whatever) and you stamp on your own, basically cheating the system. Question : would you do this or not? Even if like you said, you'd donate them (Robin Hood style :crazy to the poor?


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

Razvan said:


> Lol, the question wasn't what you'd do with it, basicaly it's like this : you get a loyalty card from Nandos so whenever you buy something, like a menu, they stamp it and at a certain number of stamps, you get a free meal or something. Basicaly this is how I'm imagining the system. Now, instead of buying meals to get stamps, you get a stamper (like the thread starter said, you get a stolen one, or buy one from ebay, whatever) and you stamp on your own, basically cheating the system. Question : would you do this or not? Even if like you said, you'd donate them (Robin Hood style :crazy to the poor?


I know, it's what I meant. Free food is free food.

If I was given a stamper, I'd donate it.

I have no problem with cheating the system. I've got a problem with the system.


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

*No...I always get caught. My facial expressions give me away.*


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL, I probably would, after all, I've nicked their peri peri sauce before, considering the paltry amount they sell in the supermarkets for such extortionate prices. That said, it's not like stealing from Nando's is a hobby or lifelong ambition, so I'd have to come into the stamp by chance, as opposed to some active theft on my part.


----------

